# Ever use circle hooks for Largemouth?



## mickanole (Sep 28, 2007)

Just curious to know if any of the freshwater guys have used circle hooks for largemouth bass before. Thinking about getting some shiners and going but all I have are circles, I couldn't see a reason they wouldn't work but I would rather know ahead of time.

Thanks-Mick


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Never tried them for bass but I use them on my bush hooks and it seems to increase my catch.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Never on bass but it should do great. They are deadly on catfish. That's where I tried the "don't jerk, reel" you're supposed to do with them, and they worked everytime. they're great on bush hooks too. So they should be great on largemouths.


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

use them all the time with shiners down in central florida, works great.


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

Used them last night on Lake Enid in MS. Just make sure they are very sharp, preferably chemically sharpened. I use a Gamagatsu that i also tie flies onto, not sure what the model is. They are thinner and you buy them at BPS by the fly section rather than the regular Bass section.

Silversides and #2 splitshot freelined and we got Spots, LMB and White bass (our actual target). All small fish but we had a blast on 6# test, the hooks avoided the issue of too deep swallowing and having to kill what you did not intend to.

Kept a fry up of whites. Try them, pretty sure they will work for you.


----------



## worksuxletsfish (May 17, 2008)

I have used circle hooks when using a drop shot rig.Theyworks very well in this application.

Bryce

SUPPORT THE TROOPS!!!!


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Definitely! I've used circle hooks with live bait, trick worms, senkos, lizards, you name it. Much better chance of landing a bass and much harder for them to spit the hook I think.


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

I use Owner Mutu light size 1/0 when shiner fishing. Works great, and you don't gut hook them as often. The advantages are just like when you are snapper fishing.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Circles also work well when the weather gets colder like it is right now. When you're dragging that lizard across the bottom and can barely feel the bite, circles will get the hook set and limit gut hooks.

Also, as said, great with live bait.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They work great both livebaiting and fishing swimbaits or other soft plastics.


----------

